# LOTM - June 2021 (timtimotej)



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

We are now accepting nominations for June 2021 LOTM!

Go ahead and nominate one member journal that has caught your eye!

When nominating, please link to both the member's lawn journal and the one photo that you want to appear below.

Photo submissions must be current (taken since the first of this month), nominees must not have won LOTM within the last 12 months, and self nominations are not permitted.

June 2021 Nominations:

1) timtimotej - Lawn Journal


2) davegravy - Lawn Journal


3) O_Poole - Lawn Journal


4) bf7 - Lawn Journal


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@timtimotej


----------



## ales_gantar (Apr 13, 2017)

I've had the pleasure of seeing this lawn live, so my vote goes to Timotej.

Bravo model, na jok mi gre, tolk je lepa!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

@MNLawnGuy1980

Lawn journal


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Thank you for the mention @SNOWBOB11, but I do not think I am eligible as I won it last fall. But, thank you though, I appreciate it.

@ericgautier, would you be able to remove mine from the listing up top of candidates? Thank you


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Thank you for the mention @SNOWBOB11, but I do not think I am eligible as I won it last fall. But, thank you though, I appreciate it.
> 
> @ericgautier, would you be able to remove mine from the listing up top of candidates? Thank you


My bad


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

@SNOWBOB11 Haha I came here to nominate @MNLawnGuy1980 too. But he's probably still polishing his fall trophy.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I am nominating @davegravy

Lawn Journal: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=26423&start=120


----------



## Dude (Sep 4, 2019)

I nominate @O_Poole

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=7887&start=120


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

I nominate @bf7. These 2020 fall reno results are INSANE!



Lawn Journal


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

OnTheLawn said:


> I nominate @bf7. These 2020 fall reno results are INSANE!
> 
> 
> 
> Lawn Journal


Thanks @OnTheLawn! I never expected to be mentioned on one of these. What an honor!!


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Voting is up!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Wow... All fantastic.. well done!!!


----------



## davegravy (Jul 25, 2019)

Been really entertaining watching the back-and-forth vote tally between timtimotej and O_Poole. It's a real nail-biter! :clapping:

Me, I'm just happy to be considered in the same league as these fine stands of turf...


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This is going to come down to the wire!!!

Congrats to all!

Also a shoutout to @bf7 for being nominated from the 2020 Reno-ers Gang. Bravo!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> This is going to come down to the wire!!!
> 
> Congrats to all!
> 
> Also a shoutout to @bf7 for being nominated from the 2020 Reno-ers Gang. Bravo!


Thank you @JerseyGreens! Proud to represent the sophomore class. I agree with @davegravy. Can't believe I'm even being compared to these beauties and collected a modest amount of tallies. I welcome all pity votes!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats @timtimotej!


----------



## timtimotej (Sep 8, 2019)

Ware said:


> Congrats @timtimotej!


Thanks @Ware.
Oh my gosh! I can't believe I won LOTM😍

Thank you guys, for all votes! 
Thank you @g-man for nomination.
This win means a lot to me🤩. I worked hard past ten months to establish this grass from dirt, to a lawn looking so nice. Even I'm shocked after every cut.😊

I will take chance and say thanks to @wardconnor and his YT channel, which made me crazy about lawns. His TLF sticker actually brought me here in 2019. I learned nearly everything on this Forum, thanks to all great written guides, journals, posts and people creating this great community. Bravo👏

Thanks again!


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

Congratulations @timtimotej! I'm a big fan of the simplicity of your lawn and how meticulous it is. It looks phenomenal, great work.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

:thumbup: beautiful work everyone! @timtimotej @O_Poole @davegravy @bf7


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Wow. Absolutely beautiful lawns, all of them.


----------

